# Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung



## LastSamuraj (6. Juli 2011)

*Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Hallo Leute, dies ist meine erste User-News und das schwerste wahr wohl der Titel 

Wie man auf XTablet.de nachlesen kann, hat Nvidia in einer Roadmap die Eckpunkte des kommenden Tegra 4 Systems verraten. Aktuell findet man in vielen verfügbaren Tablets Nvidia´s Dual Core CPU Tegra 2 mit jeweils 1 Gigahertz. Tegra 3 ist dagegen noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt, da will Nvidia bereits die übernächste Generation ab Dezember 2011 an Lizenzpartner ausliefern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich persönlich sehr Heiß auf die 4te Generation macht, sind die Leistungsangaben und die Tatsache, dass diese Leistung in einem winzigen Tablet-Computer untergebracht wird.

So soll Tegra 4 in der großen Variante 8 CPU Kerne verfügen, von dem jeder mit 2 bis 2,5 Gigahertz takten wird. Auch bei der Grafik wird auf aktuellen Standard gesetzt, nämlich DirectX11. Nvidia gibt hier eine Leistungssteigerung von 10x Mal Mehr im Vergleich zum Tegra 2 System.

Ich finde mit derart hohen Leistung könnten Tablets bereits in einem Jahr die Killer für viele PC und Laptop Varianten werden. Den wenn ich Zuhause ordentlich arbeiten will, brauche ich das Tablet einfach an einen vernünftigen Monitor anzuschließen, samt einer Tastatur und Maus und fertig ist mein PC.


----------



## 2048bit Verschlüsselung (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Die Kerne und Gigaherz alleine sagen noch nichts aus. Interessant wäre die angestrebte IPC. Von Ivy Bridge werden sie bestimmt noch Lichtjahre entfernt sein, um eine Gefahr für richtige PCs zu werden. Es gibt ja auch noch keine ARM kompatiblen Windows Anwendungen und Spiele. Auch wenn Windows 8 ARM unterstützt denke ich nicht, dass viele Anwendungen und Spiele für ARM und x86 gemacht werden, da wird einer von beiden auf Dauer aufgeben müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Bin mal gespannt was da genau bei rauskommt.


----------



## Stricherstrich (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Naja klingt schön, aber ich denke die werden den noch Runtertakten und erst 4Kerner bringen, weil sonst brät sich ja jeder Chip da ab!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Ich hoffe mal, dass NVidia damit im Mobilen Bereich mit AMD und Intel konkurrieren kann!


----------



## nyso (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass NVidia damit im Mobilen Bereich mit AMD und Intel konkurrieren kann!


 
Und ich hoffe das AMD erstmal unantastbar mit seinen APUs wird


----------



## Fragile Heart (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



LastSamuraj schrieb:


> Ich finde mit derart hohen Leistung könnten Tablets bereits in einem Jahr die Killer für viele PC und Laptop Varianten werden. Den wenn ich Zuhause ordentlich arbeiten will, brauche ich das Tablet einfach an einen vernünftigen Monitor anzuschließen, samt einer Tastatur und Maus und fertig ist mein PC.


Entschuldige, aber welchen Vorteil hätte dann ein Tablet noch? Ich finde die Dinger genial zum Mitnehmen um Unterwegs was zu machen oder gemütlich auf den Sofa zu surfen, aber wenn ich die erst an einen Mointor/Tastatur anschließen muss, dann geht mir der ganze Vorteil abhanden. 

Das Tegra4 an die Leistung meines Desktop auch nur ansatzweise heran kommt, bezweifel ich derweilen auch mal sehr stark.


----------



## Das Daub (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



2048bit Verschlüsselung schrieb:


> Die Kerne und Gigaherz alleine sagen noch nichts aus. Interessant wäre die angestrebte IPC. Von Ivy Bridge werden sie bestimmt noch Lichtjahre entfernt sein, um eine Gefahr für richtige PCs zu werden. Es gibt ja auch noch keine ARM kompatiblen Windows Anwendungen und Spiele. Auch wenn Windows 8 ARM unterstützt denke ich nicht, dass viele Anwendungen und Spiele für ARM und x86 gemacht werden, da wird einer von beiden auf Dauer aufgeben müssen.


 
Das sehe ich auch so.
AMD und Intel werden weit voraus sein.
Anstatt mehr Kerne zu nutzen, sollten die lieber an der Effizienz arbeiten.


----------



## Fragile Heart (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Anstatt mehr Kerne zu nutzen, sollten die lieber an der Effizienz arbeiten.


Definiere mal bitte das Wort Effizienz.


----------



## Aoi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Wo und wann soll sich Superman denn verkaufen, wenn ein paar Monate später schon Batman kommt? Die Leistungssteigerungen gut und schön aber wie heiss wird das dann und bei welchem Stromverbrauch?
Sollen Wolverine und Ironman auch jeweils im Abstand von nem halben Jahr kommen?

Naja ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## sahvg (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

tegra 4? es gibt ja noch nicht mal tegra 3 zu kaufen...  ich hatte einen tegra 2 tablet (motorola xoom) und ich muss sagen gut war der nicht!  medienhype und nix dahinter... tegra 2 sollte ja auch der imba chip werden 

zitat LASTSAMURAJ:  brauche ich das Tablet einfach an einen vernünftigen Monitor anzuschließen, samt einer Tastatur und Maus und fertig ist mein PC.

1. brauchen wir wirklich 4-8 kerne im handy/tablet? für die akkulaufzeit ist das sicher nicht förderlich.
2. nur weil du eine tastatur + maus an das teil anschließt wird noch lange kein pc draus... du hast noch immer das kack android os auf dem nichts richtig läuft


----------



## fire2002de (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

auch nur heiße Luft, die Basis für so was is doch noch nicht mal in Sicht also mal auf die bremse treten und nicht gleich von brachialer Leitung schreiben. 

Der Rest der Welt schläft nicht und hat sicher schon was im Hinterstübchen. 

mfg


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



sahvg schrieb:


> 1. brauchen wir wirklich 4-8 kerne im handy/tablet? für die akkulaufzeit ist das sicher nicht förderlich.


Nun ja. Das mit dem Akku müssten die mal wirklich bei den Smartphones in den Griff bekommen, aber bei einem Net-/Laptop könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen. Bis Tegra 4 Serienreif ist werden bestimmt noch ein paar Jahre vergehen. Stromsparender als die ganzen X86 Modelle sind sie auf jedenfall.


> 2. nur weil du eine tastatur + maus an das teil anschließt wird noch lange kein pc draus... du hast noch immer das kack android os auf dem nichts richtig läuft


Dafür gibt es Ubuntu und vermutlich werden andere Distributionen auch eine ARM Unterstützung anbieten. Zudem will M$ für sein Windows 8 auch ARM Unterstützung einbauen.


----------



## eMMelol (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Kann die Kritik an der News nicht nachvollziehen, sollte Nvidia wirklich so eine Leistungssteigerung bei einem moderatem Stromverbrauch erreichen wäre das doch sehr schön. Für ein Tablet halte ich diese Leistung im Moment zwar noch nicht für nötig aber warum nicht, wenn denn Software erscheint die das auch nutzen kann? Genauso "AMD und Intel sind da viel leistungsstärker", im Desktop und Serverbereich sicher, aber im Tablet oder Smartphonebereich haben weder AMD noch Intel etwas zu vermelden und das wird sich mit den "tollen" APUs von AMD auch nicht ändern, solange auf den Dingern Windows 7 installiert wird und das bei der Fingereingabe ruckelt. Ebenfalls macht auch kein Tablet mit einem Atom so richtig viel Spaß unter Windows 7. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## Fragile Heart (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Bis Tegra 4 Serienreif ist werden bestimmt noch ein paar Jahre vergehen


Hast du gelesen was da stand in der Usernews stand?


----------



## LastSamuraj (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

@sahvg: Warum den so Negativ? 1. brauche ich sehr wohl 4-8 Kerne, denn mein Arbeitsbereich ist seeehr breit angelegt. Von Photoshop bis 30-50 Tabs in einem Browser davon vielleicht zwei gleichzeitig am laufen. Und Punkt 2. In der verlinkten News steht außerdem, dass Tegra 4 zudem sehr speziell für kommendes Windows 8 ausgelegt ist. D.h. nach gewissen anpassungen wird auch mein beliebtes Photoshop auf einem Tablet laufen. Was das Android angeht, ich mein hier gehts um die Technik, die in genau 1 Jahr und nicht früher auf den Markt kommen. Hier kann man davon sehr wohl ausgehen, dass alle Betriebssysteme sich bis dahin noch weiter verbessern werden. Windows NT oder 95 war auch net der renner, warum sollten dann andere Hersteller vom ersten Tag an gleich alles perfekt machen können?


----------



## sahvg (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

_ich bin nicht negativ ich spreche aus erfahrung! das motorola xoom (tegra 2) ist mist und mit 6 extra kernen wird es auch nicht besser  mehr ram, speicherkapazität und ein vernünftiges OS würde mehr helfen als 6 extra kerne!_

_ja die betriebsysteme werden verbessert und win 8 könnte ganz lustig werden aber mit 512-1024 mb ram wirst du nie im leben 30-40 tabs gleichzeitig öffenen können und noch andere programme laufen lassen__ _

_tablets sind einfach noch nicht ausgereift evtl. in 3-4 generationen mal._


----------



## Iceananas (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



sahvg schrieb:


> _ich bin nicht negativ ich spreche aus erfahrung! das motorola xoom (tegra 2) ist mist und mit 6 extra kernen wird es auch nicht besser  mehr ram, speicherkapazität und ein vernünftiges OS würde mehr helfen als 6 extra kerne!_


 
Ein optimierter Xoom mit Android 3.1 ist durchaus verdammt schnell und 1GB RAM und 32GB HDD reicht für ein Tablet dicke. Wem die Geschwindigkeit noch stört rootet das Ding und Taktet den CPU auf 1,5 Ghz, so viel an der Akkulaufzeit (der eh sehr lang ist) macht das nicht.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für hochkomplexe Simulation an einem Tablet durchführen willst oder ein Browsersession mit 30-40 Tabs (WTF) brauchst, aber ich merke weder Performanceprobleme, noch könnte ich die anderen Kritikpunkte nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei PCGH öffne ich auch gerne mal 7-8 Tabs im Hintergrund, während Grooveshark gestreamt wird und Skype/Whatsapp in bereitschaft ist. Mehr muss ein Tablet nicht können und diese Aufgaben überwältigt der Xoom mit Bravour. Vielleicht könntest du deine Aussagen ja mal belegen.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Na ja... mal sehen

-mehr Leistung als ~Core2 Niveau erwarte ich mir nicht; für ein Tablet oder gar Smartphone wäre das aber nicht schlecht und würde klar am Intel ATOM oder den -aktuellen- AMD Ontario/Zactates vorbeiziehen

-Im Gegensatz zum Core2 ist die Leistung dann aber auf ganze 8 Kerne aufgeteilt, die von der verwendeten Software erstmal unterstützt werden müssen...

-Über den Energieverbrauch ist noch nichts bekannt... würde mich wundern, wenn das Teil wirklich Smartphonetauglich wird, wahrscheinlich gibt es dafür aber abgespeckte Versionen mit weniger Takt und/oder weniger Kernen


----------



## sahvg (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

@iceananas


1. ich will keine 30 tabs öffnen... lastsamuraj möchte auf dem tablet photoshop mit 40 tabs und andere programme laufen lassen 


2. mir war es nicht zu langsam darum schreibe ich ja ein optimiertes os + mehr ram würde mir ausreichen...

3. 3.1 ist in deutschland für das motorola xoom noch nicht erhältlich ^^

4. das xoom ist und bleibt mist  der mini sd slot kann nicht benützt werden.. trotz flash 10.3 ist es nicht möglich 720p. videos ruckelfrei abzuspielen, 30% der apps kacken alle paar minuten ab oder starten erst garnicht (sogar die nvidia tegra games zone app kackt gerne mal ab ) 50% der apps im store sind nur furz oder rülps apps  das design und die verarbeitung sind nicht gut und es ist viel zu schwer.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Nicht vergessen: Wenn der Tegra 4 draußen ist gibt es auch Windows 8 und damit sicherlich einiges and Desktop Software einschließlich wahrscheinlich zahlreichen PC Spielen für Handys; dann könnte selbst der Tegra 4 für einige Anwendungen ...und Anwender... sehr schnell zur Schnecke werden


----------



## Iceananas (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



sahvg schrieb:


> @iceananas
> 
> 
> 1. ich will keine 30 tabs öffnen... lastsamuraj möchte auf dem tablet photoshop mit 40 tabs und andere programme laufen lassen
> ...


 

1.: ok habs falsch verstanden ^^
2. Optimiert ist Android 3.0 eig schon ganz gut für Tablets, der Ram ist bei mir meist nur halb voll. Android 3.1 ist noch ein Stück schneller und besser, wo wir bei 3. wären: 3.1 kann man schon draufhaun, wenn man gängige Foren ab und zu besucht. Wer sei teil nicht rooten will wartet noch 1-2 wochen, motorola hat schon angefangen updates zu liefern.

Mit 4. hast du natürlich recht, zu wenig Apps für Honeycomb und die Hardware wird nicht ausgenutzt. Tegra 2 hat Hardwarebeschleunigung für bis 1080p, genutzt wirds fast nirgends. Liegt aber generell am jungen Alter von Honeycomb, wenn Updates kommen wird auch Xoom auch davon profitieren. Die instabilität des OS kann ich nicht bestätigen, bisher ist das Teilnur einmal abgeschmiert, und zwar beim vorzeigen (der vorführeffekt ^^). Das einzige, was bisher von alleine schon mal ausgegangen ist ist der browser.

Design usw ist geschmackssache, meiner kriegt eh eine schutzhülle und gewichts hat er natürlich, dafür ist der sehr stabil und hat einen ziemlich fetten akku ^^


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Aber Tegra 3 gibt es nicht?
Bin mal gespannt. Aber 8 Kerne sind schon der Hammer. DA muss man dann bestimmt alle 3h aufladen.


----------



## cubbi223 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

ich denke mal das nv die acht kerne nicht für handy oder tabets nutzeb wird. da werden dual core un ab gespeckte grafk es richten müssen. allein schon wegen der akku laufzeit


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Wäre ganz nett wenn Nvidia einen guten Konkurenten zu zB Zucate hat.
Wenn dann noch das Verhältnis zwischen Leistung/Verbrauch stimmt wird es mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit über den Preis entschieden, was wieder gut für uns ist


----------



## Iceananas (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Aber Tegra 3 gibt es nicht?
> Bin mal gespannt. Aber 8 Kerne sind schon der Hammer. DA muss man dann bestimmt alle 3h aufladen.


 
Tegra 3 soll schon in September gelauncht werden. Aber ist mehr oder weniger Refresh für Tegra 2. Erst der Tegra 4 soll ein echter Quantensprung sein.

Und dass mehr Kerne zwangsläufig mehr Strom benötigen stimmt nicht. Erstens werden fortschrittlichere Verfahren (20 bzw 28 nm) eingesetzt und zweitens werden die Aufgaben so auf die Kerne verteilt, dass sie mit wenig Takt laufen müssen und damit unterm Strich sogar effizienter sind, siehe akutelle Dualcores. Mein Tegra 2 taktet normalerweise beim Surfen, Musikhören usw selten über 500 Mhz, während Singlecores bei mehrere Tasks oft schon an ihren Grenzen gehen und mehr verbraten.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Aoi schrieb:


> Wo und wann soll sich Superman denn verkaufen, wenn ein paar Monate später schon Batman kommt? Die Leistungssteigerungen gut und schön aber wie heiss wird das dann und bei welchem Stromverbrauch?
> Sollen Wolverine und Ironman auch jeweils im Abstand von nem halben Jahr kommen?
> 
> Naja ich weiss ja nicht.


 
naja früher (ende 90er) hatte NV ja geworben jedes halbe Jahr eine neue Generation zu bringen.

Ich habe bei Gott ja nichts gegen mehr Leistung ABER mir gehen jetzt schon die Laufzeiten der Smartphones auf dem Keks.
Mein erstes hatte mit ach und Krach 24 Stunden durchgehalten und nun mein Samsung G2 kommt gerade mal auf 16 Stunden OHNE großarte Nutzung.
Wenn ich die kamera nutze und etwas surfe / video gucke kann ich direkt nach der arbeit wieder aufladen.
Ausserdem machen ein paar Anwenungen (Spiele) Probleme seitdem ich das G2 habe (liegts an den zwei Kernen?)


----------



## flankendiskriminator (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Android 3.1 ist noch ein Stück schneller und besser


 3.1 rennt auf dem Iconia A500 richtig geil 

Wird nur noch Zeit für einen Kal-El, damit man auch sämtliche Filme, egal welche Bitrate oder welches Profil, ohne zusätzliches Encodieren gucken kann.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> 3.1 rennt auf dem Iconia A500 richtig geil
> 
> Wird nur noch Zeit für einen Kal-El, damit man auch sämtliche Filme, egal welche Bitrate oder welches Profil, ohne zusätzliches Encodieren gucken kann.


 
Das ist eigentlich reine Softwaresache, Leistung hat Tegra2 auch locker genug. Der Chipinterne Decoder kann auch locker 1080p bei hoher Bitrate decodieren, aber in der Praxis ruckeln schon teilweise 720p Videos... Dass man effizient HD decodieren kann zeigt sogar mein 50€ 5" Multimediaplayer aus China, der sämtliche Kontainer und codecs die ich kenne per HDMI in 1080p auf den Schirm zaubert, inklusive einige in 2560x1080 codierte MVs!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich reine Softwaresache, Leistung hat Tegra2 auch locker genug. Der Chipinterne Decoder kann auch locker 1080p bei hoher Bitrate decodieren, aber in der Praxis ruckeln schon teilweise 720p Videos...


 Leider nein, der Tegra2 kann schlicht kein HighProfile für H264. Hat mit Bitrate oder Auflösung nix zu tun, das Profil ist entscheiend. Tegra3 soll das wohl können, sogar nativ BluRay soll damit möglich sien.


----------



## Medcha (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Ich finde die Entwicklung bei den Prozessoren auch sehr interessant. Allerdings ist die Zeit der Tablets noch nicht gekommen. Wie ja manche KÄUFER dieser vorpubertären Geräte berichten, sind die Tablets noch lange nicht dort, wo sie hingehören. In 2-4 Jahren wissen wir mehr. Also ich hab schon wilde Ideen für die Schule. Nur dafür bräuchte man echt günstige, robuste Geräte - und das dauert wohl noch. Ich kann halt die LEute nicht verstehen, die son Ipad in ner Tasche mit eigener Tasche(Cover) wie ein Ei herumtragen. Die Mühe würde ich mir nie machen. Das istn Tool und kein Tafelsilber. Noch ist das alles zu klobig und zu dennoch zu anfällig. Faltbare OLED, hab ich mal gehört - da kommen wir dann in die richtige Richtung.

Für zuhause, sprich fürs Klo, wär son Ding aber schon obergeil - auch jetzt schon. 

Aber MEINEN PC(jeder nutzt seinen Rechner ja offenbar anders) wird es auch mittelfristig nicht ersetzen. Schön modular, schön am Schreibtisch, schön viel Platz und die Teile sind alle schön günstig. Nice...


----------



## Iceananas (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Leider nein, der Tegra2 kann schlicht kein HighProfile für H264. Hat mit Bitrate oder Auflösung nix zu tun, das Profil ist entscheiend. Tegra3 soll das wohl können, sogar nativ BluRay soll damit möglich sien.


 
Hmm das wußte ich nicht... vielleicht hilft da ein effizienter Decoder wie CoreAVC? Damit laufen selbst HD Videos auf Singlecores recht gut..


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Hmm das wußte ich nicht... vielleicht hilft da ein effizienter Decoder wie CoreAVC? Damit laufen selbst HD Videos auf Singlecores recht gut..


 Leider ist ein ARM dafür zu schwach, selbst DUalcore. Wie gesagt, mit Tegra3 gibts dann auch Highprofile-Support in Hardware, dann sollte (richtiger Videoplayer vorrausgesetzt) eigentlich jedes H264-File laufen. Hoffentlich 

Nvidia Tegra


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Ein Hochleistungs-Tablet hätte bestimmt grosse Ähnlichkeit mit einem Ceran-Kochfeld.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tegra 4 wird Nvidia´s nächstes großes Next-Gen Chip mit brachialer Leistung*

Der erste elektrische Campingkocher ^^


----------

